# Fishing light potlickers



## dustinjferguson (Mar 1, 2010)

I am fishing under the lights at the San Bernard. And now I got a boat load of Obama supporters thieving my light!!!!! What would you do? I left the 308 at the house unfortunately!!


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Turn off your lights.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ARe they your lights???? 


If so i would turn them off and move.....When you do meve crank up and floor it....


----------



## KINGDOG (Mar 28, 2011)

Well ... If they are Obama supporters, tell them the government is giving away free boats at Reliant.... They can't pass up a free hand out. You will have your lights all to yourself.... But they will be back as they have grown accustom to someone paying their light bill.

Disclaimer; I have been drinking and am not responsible for my post.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

KINGDOG said:


> Well ... If they are Obama supporters, tell them the government is giving away free boats at Reliant.... They can't pass up a free hand out. You will have your lights all to yourself.... But they will be back as they have grown accustom to someone paying their light bill.
> 
> Disclaimer; I have been drinking and am not responsible for my post.


lol. Great post.......

Drink one for me..Im on nights this weekend... What side of Pearland? Im on the east end near the skating rink


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Were they your lights?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Melon said:


> Were they your lights?


You remember all the trout and snook in the green hockey puck lights in Mansfield? Yeah...we're potlickers too!


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Leave them alone....eventually they'll sink themselves.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe there blind and they think the sun is coming up.Mooooove bro hi tail it dont be wanting to choot em .


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

And the Lord said "let there be light" and the potlicker was created.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

bottle rockets


----------



## KINGDOG (Mar 28, 2011)

Yup, east side here too, 518 and Pearland Parkway near Lowes.


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

dustinjferguson said:


> I am fishing under the lights at the San Bernard. And now I got a boat load of Obama supporters thieving my light!!!!! What would you do? I left the 308 at the house unfortunately!!


So some black guys were fishing "your" lights and you don't have your gun so you could do what? Shoot at them?


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

gray gost said:


> bottle rockets


:rotfl:


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

What were you gonna do with your gun, shoot someone for fishing "your" lights? IDIOT


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*HMMMMM*



Fishiola said:


> So some black guys were fishing "your" lights and you don't have your gun so you could do what? Shoot at them?


****?????????.......Sounds like a RACE move to me????.....Why didnt you say something???? Maybe they had there 308???.....Your lights must be bright????? If you could see the Obama sign in the dark?????


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

My suggestion would be for you to find something more appropriate to be upset about. You may own the bulb and fixture but the lumens that come forth are no longer private property.

You could turn off the light but as my Mom would say " you'll be cutting off your nose despite your face"


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

When you choose a place to fish with your lights park your vehicle on one side of the lights, bring a tent put it on the other side, bring extra chairs and people to take up the space on your lights path. Other than that there's not much you can do beside cut off the light which defeats your purpose for being there in the first place.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

angle the lights to shine right in their eyeballs

give a new meaning to blinded by the light

if that dont work just turn em off


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I'd say, let them fish as long as they are not getting in the way.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd say go home and get the 308. Then it would be premeditated murder.


----------



## dustinjferguson (Mar 1, 2010)

Seriously? Thanks to the few who found humor in the scenario. To the rest you guys are taking life way to seriously. 

If you wanna fish lights bring your own lights! Don't pull up in some ones spot and begin to make so much noise that you scare the fish. I boxed six trout before and didn't get a single bite the 45 mins they sat there, so off went the light.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

That's always the burn when you enhance public property. Whether you have lights, bring in structure, build a blind, etc., once it's on public property it's not yours any more. About all you can do is to know going in that it's going to happen and to learn how to accept it without it ruining your fun. If it makes you feel better turn the lighs off and take a nap or put on lights to shine in their eyes. It's not right and it's not fair but life isn't fair or right either.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

If you were discussing politics with them why are you so mad? If they were Bush supporters would it have been ok?


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

If on the San Bernard there are only a few of places you could be anyway. Most land is private. If you are not prepared to share your lights, then buy a private spot and build a dock.
By the way there are a lot of trout in the San Bernard now. The bite has been kicking in between 12 and 3 this week.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

"light on...light off...light on... light off...light on...light off" and do a dance.


----------



## Chaser_99 (Sep 3, 2008)

That's good they went to your light and were not fishing mine. Seriously it is nothing to get all up in arms over. There are boats that fish my lights it is no big deal. I just put the dogs up when a boat is down there. They bark too much. I have charged beer for fishing under my lights. I had weekend neighbors come over and fish on my pier without asking me. I just checked out what was going on and told them to ask my first and if I am fishing don't cause me to get tangled. They also asked about the dog and did not realize I have a 130 lb. really protective mastiff. In the end it was all good.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

dustinjferguson said:


> I am fishing under the lights at the San Bernard. And now I got a boat load of Obama supporters thieving my light!!!!! What would you do? I left the 308 at the house unfortunately!!


_*Just like guns don't kill people, stupid people with guns kill people!!! I guess the same applies to stupid people and tongues!!! You say it's humorous, I say stupid. Take the sheet off your face boy, it's a brand new day!!!:flag:*_


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Surely they are fluorescent "green" save the planet specials with mercury made in Chiney, right?

Thanks for the spelt cheker, I always start with flour...


----------



## LostMonster (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW!! A lot of very passionate people here.To the OP, define for us quickly what "under" your lights means? Were they on the edge of where your light fades? Because technically anywhere you can actually see the water light is being transmitted. Where does your light end and the moon light begin? Did you have a spectrometer to analyze the different wavelengths of light and isolate your light from the moon light?
Of course if they're standing 5 feet from you and casting in the central area of your lights I would venture to say that maybe you have a leg to stand on. But, do you really have a right to say they can't fish that section of bank because YOU want to take up 30 feet of bank where your light is emanating? Is that what you're saying here? Because you are sorely mistaken if you think you're going to take up 30 feet of a bank, shore or even a pier just because you have a light. You mention humor in your post, I failed to find it. Although, I guess we're supposed to assume you meant to imply they were of a certain race, creed or color. If they were in fact Pro-Obama, then I too would have an issue sharing my light with them. But that's not to say that if I put a light out on PUBLIC property that someone couldn't stand under it to see better. But alas, you consider your light to be YOUR light, if you're so anti Obama then why all the fuss about your light on PUBLIC property. Us right wingers believe in public property and keeping public and private separate. You've clearly decided to allow your property to be public by bringing it into the public. But it's a light!!! You don't own the property that it's shining on. If that were the case my son would own some pretty nice cars, a truck a plane.... etc. I could have filed a ton of lawsuits for trespassing based on that theory. Perhaps you need a refresh on things like PUBLIC and PRIVATE property. Or the constitution.

BTW, I'm not an Obama supporter and proudly donate to the rights efforts. However, claiming shoreline just because your light is sitting there makes you more of a jerk than anything. Out at Seawolf you can walk 30 feet either side of someones light and still be in THEIR light. I'm willing to bet these people were in the faded edge of your light. Be a good American and do like our forefathers would have done: suck it up, put your game face on and out fish those light thieving bastards!! 

FYI: I do agree if they were under your light in your immediate area that they shouldn't have been. But you should know better than to believe you've made a claim to shoreline that is public property. If you want a lesson in shoreline etiquette go up to alaska and fish the salmon runs. They don't call it combat fishing for nothing. Every angler has equal right to be ANYwhere on that PUBLIC shore. People get crossed, lines tangled. What do most of them do? Cut line tie on a new lure and press on. They don't go on a forum and rant and rave that someone stole their light.


----------



## hkmp5s (Jan 24, 2006)

*Troll allert*



LostMonster said:


> WOW!! A lot of very passionate people here.To the OP, define for us quickly what "under" your lights means? Were they on the edge of where your light fades? Because technically anywhere you can actually see the water light is being transmitted. Where does your light end and the moon light begin? Did you have a spectrometer to analyze the different wavelengths of light and isolate your light from the moon light?
> Of course if they're standing 5 feet from you and casting in the central area of your lights I would venture to say that maybe you have a leg to stand on. But, do you really have a right to say they can't fish that section of bank because YOU want to take up 30 feet of bank where your light is emanating? Is that what you're saying here? Because you are sorely mistaken if you think you're going to take up 30 feet of a bank, shore or even a pier just because you have a light. You mention humor in your post, I failed to find it. Although, I guess we're supposed to assume you meant to imply they were of a certain race, creed or color. If they were in fact Pro-Obama, then I too would have an issue sharing my light with them. But that's not to say that if I put a light out on PUBLIC property that someone couldn't stand under it to see better. But alas, you consider your light to be YOUR light, if you're so anti Obama then why all the fuss about your light on PUBLIC property. Us right wingers believe in public property and keeping public and private separate. You've clearly decided to allow your property to be public by bringing it into the public. But it's a light!!! You don't own the property that it's shining on. If that were the case my son would own some pretty nice cars, a truck a plane.... etc. I could have filed a ton of lawsuits for trespassing based on that theory. Perhaps you need a refresh on things like PUBLIC and PRIVATE property. Or the constitution.
> 
> BTW, I'm not an Obama supporter and proudly donate to the rights efforts. However, claiming shoreline just because your light is sitting there makes you more of a jerk than anything. Out at Seawolf you can walk 30 feet either side of someones light and still be in THEIR light. I'm willing to bet these people were in the faded edge of your light. Be a good American and do like our forefathers would have done: suck it up, put your game face on and out fish those light thieving bastards!!
> ...


New account created today CHECK

2nd post under new account CHECK

Come on guy. Grow a pair and post under your real user name.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

whatever happened to helping thy neighbor. Be kind to others. help your fellow man. Maybe if you would invite him to fish with you under YOUR lights then maybe everybody would be happy and you could make a new friend. It seems like greed is taking over the whole world. what is wrong with being friendly nowadays?? 

yes obama sux!! but what does it have to do with fishing??


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I would turn mine off and move unless the fish were really biting good.

Remember: "Build it and they will come and sponge".


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

capt mullet said:


> whatever happened to helping thy neighbor. Be kind to others. help your fellow man. Maybe if you would invite him to fish with you under YOUR lights then maybe everybody would be happy and you could make a new friend. It seems like greed is taking over the whole world. what is wrong with being friendly nowadays??
> 
> yes obama sux!! but what does it have to do with fishing??


_*Even though I may not share the same political views as you, I agree with you 100% that greed and selfishness have become common place in our society, and absolutely; what does it have to do with fishing?? Thanks for being the voice of reason!!! *_


----------



## Chaser_99 (Sep 3, 2008)

capt mullet said:


> whatever happened to helping thy neighbor. Be kind to others. help your fellow man. Maybe if you would invite him to fish with you under YOUR lights then maybe everybody would be happy and you could make a new friend. It seems like greed is taking over the whole world. what is wrong with being friendly nowadays??
> 
> yes obama sux!! but what does it have to do with fishing??


 You may get a few cold beers out of it.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Is the water yours? I didn't think so. Don't want people fishing your lights, turn them off.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a lighted pier on the San Bernard also and can relate to the problem. Plenty of inconsiderate people in boats out there. It is a "somebody mooching off of someone else" thing and not a "who owns the water" thing. BTW I do cut the lights off rather than do the "tangled lines" thing.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

capt mullet said:


> whatever happened to helping thy neighbor. Be kind to others. help your fellow man. Maybe if you would invite him to fish with you under YOUR lights then maybe everybody would be happy and you could make a new friend. It seems like greed is taking over the whole world. what is wrong with being friendly nowadays??
> 
> yes obama sux!! but what does it have to do with fishing??


I agree, but it needs to start with the other folks. "hey amigo, you mind if we fish with you under your lights?" A little common courtesy and self-awareness goes a long way.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

I haven't been around much for some time but seems like same old argument, new day... Pot lickers are everywhere. Just gotta take a deep breath and deal with it or move.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't we all just get along...?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

What used to be common courtesy among folks (especially fishermen) has turned to entitlement...me...me...me! 



Sent from my lap top using peck-n-type!


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Common courtesy would be nice, if they come upon someone fishing off their pier with lights just move on if nobody is fishing then what is the harm of making a few casts. If you really want to fish lights buy some it cost me less than $100 to outfit my kayak with green lights including battery.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

2 things there are plenty of in this world: fish and potlickers. Hard to locate the first sometimes, the 2nd locates you.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I guess if you have no self pride...it's easy to be a Potlicker. I guess some here understand that better than others....LMAO !


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I figure that I bought the lights, loaded the 4000w generator up into my truck by myself. Paid for all the gas in the truck and gen. Then I hauled all that to the water and had to unload it all by myself, then by dam I'm fishing them all by myself. 

But that never happens, I always end up giving in and letting some potlicker fish with me. The only time it bothered me was when some non-English speaking guys came over and fished my lights with me for about 4 hours...

4 freakin' hours within an earshot of 3 other fishermen and I couldn't sit there and swap lies cuz they couldn't understand a word I was saying....


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I figure that I bought the lights, loaded the 4000w generator up into my truck by myself. Paid for all the gas in the truck and gen. Then I hauled all that to the water and had to unload it all by myself, then by dam I'm fishing them all by myself.
> 
> But that never happens, I always end up giving in and letting some potlicker fish with me. The only time it bothered me was when some non-English speaking guys came over and fished my lights with me for about 4 hours...
> 
> 4 freakin' hours within an earshot of 3 other fishermen and I couldn't sit there and swap lies cuz they couldn't understand a word I was saying....


sorry, but I am laughing my arse off


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I figure that I bought the lights, loaded the 4000w generator up into my truck by myself. Paid for all the gas in the truck and gen. Then I hauled all that to the water and had to unload it all by myself, then by dam I'm fishing them all by myself.
> 
> But that never happens, I always end up giving in and letting some potlicker fish with me. The only time it bothered me was when some non-English speaking guys came over and fished my lights with me for about 4 hours...
> 
> 4 freakin' hours within an earshot of 3 other fishermen and I couldn't sit there and swap lies cuz they couldn't understand a word I was saying....


When that happens again, just slap yourself in the face!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

ripleyb said:


> When that happens again, just slap yourself in the face!


I'm Reall Laughing Now:idea::idea::idea: or jump in the water:brew::brew::brew::brew:


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Chunk a snake in their boat.


----------



## Chaser_99 (Sep 3, 2008)

*The potlicker bell just came on.*

My light (potlicker bell) just came on. Let's see how many potlickers are out tonight on the San Bernard. Make sure you have some beer, smokes, or rum with you if you potlick my light.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine the harbor!!!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

29 year old Obama supporter... check

QUOTE=hkmp5s;3509753]New account created today CHECK

2nd post under new account CHECK

Come on guy. Grow a pair and post under your real user name.[/QUOTE]


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

As long as they aren't catching YOUR fish, I think it will be ok.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

razor wire just outta sight unner da water...

Gasoline poured onna water and light it...

I be just fulla ideas ... or sompin' tonight!


----------



## Bull_whiting_hunter (May 29, 2011)

*I agree*

I agree with The1.. its a LARGE investment in money and ALOT of work to make the whole light and generator set up happen. Everything is heavy and everything cost money. So for some jabroni to walk up and just start casting into your light just aint right!

Its common curtesy.. you dont encroach on another mans "set up"

The burden is on the potlicker to understand and respect this!

:texasflag


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Bull_whiting_hunter said:


> I agree with The1.. its a LARGE investment in money and ALOT of work to make the whole light and generator set up happen. Everything is heavy and everything cost money. So for some jabroni to walk up and just start casting into your light just aint right!
> 
> Its common curtesy.. you dont encroach on another mans "set up"
> 
> ...


Totally agreed. I too night fish an sits tough. I live over 2 hours from the coast, spend lots of money for gas for the truck and generator, lots of time spent getting my lights and stand setup just the way it needs to be to increase our chances. Sorry to offend anybody, but I don't want some random person seeing my lights and deciding to just slowly let their cork drift into my light more and more every cast. Especially not if they're catching fish in the lit area that I provided and spent my hard earned money to create. The guy that started this had a right to be mad somebody was fishing in his lgiths, he just went about posting it the very wrong way and now everybody hates him for it.

Overall, have common courtesy and respect others space. This does have to do with common courtesy, the lack there of by the people fishing in his lights. Thanks and Gig'em!


----------



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

I had this same problem kind of me and my cousins were bank fishing one time and some of them obama supporters were in a boat they seen us tearing up the reds so they pull a 100 yards straight in front of us and tossing where we are so I took my hooks off my line and put a 2oz weight and threw it into their boat they packed up and left


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

troutkiller69 said:


> I had this same problem kind of me and my cousins were bank fishing one time and some of them obama supporters were in a boat they seen us tearing up the reds so they pull a 100 yards straight in front of us and tossing where we are so I took my hooks off my line and put a 2oz weight and threw it into their boat they packed up and left


WOW, you were able to cast 100 yards and be accurate enough to land it in the boat? That's really impressive, I couldn't do that from 100 ft.


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

They're really bad at TCD. They sit in their car waiting on someone to pull up with lights and just jump right in. Talk about rude. It's one thing if they ask, I'm always obliging to anyone who asks, But not those that feel it's okay to fish right on top of me without. Sorry, but I'll let 'em know it's not ok,or I'll turn out the lights. Generator and lights cost less than $600. Most around here already have the gen since Ike, and lights are $125.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

White sheet, pointy hat and burning cross?


----------



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

Leo said:


> WOW, you were able to cast 100 yards and be accurate enough to land it in the boat? That's really impressive, I couldn't do that from 100 ft.


 Well I have been holding a fishing pole since I was 3 and riding around spot fishing you get good at it


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I gotta agree that they should be respectful. I would probably ask them to join me if they were. There is a balance to this. You don't want to let people disrespect you, but at the same time, it is good to share with nice folks. I wouldn't want to make a bigger deal out of it than what it may be, but I am sure there are circumstances where it is totally uncalled for and the lights must go out. Personally, I would be one who would ask first and would expect the same kind of respect if I owned the lights. But depending on the circumstance, I may let it go.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Moon them or show them your chicken heart.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

hope the boat sinks u know they cant swim


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

ruffshod said:


> They're really bad at TCD. They sit in their car waiting on someone to pull up with lights and just jump right in. Talk about rude.


YES! I hate it there. They just slowly let their cork drift closer, and closer, and closer, then eventually they cork is almost on the OTHER side of the lights. It is horrible out there


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

confuscious say man fish another mans hole inly catch crab.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Caught lots of good trout from the boat under others lighted piers (when they are not fishing). Most people just say hello and cheers me from their house, other scream profanities and turn off their lights but, most are old and already asleep. When boats troll through my lights off the dock, there is usually no fish bitting any ways so I don't care.


----------



## LostMonster (Jun 18, 2011)

To the Douche bags calling me an Obama supporter I'm a vet who's served proudly for your opportunity to make your own opinion and voice it. But don't ever call me an Obama supporter to my face or we'll have some issues. Obviously we have some in this crowd too stupid to realize what right and left is when referencing politcal parties. 

New account created today check? 

I'm sorry I joined this forum seems the Morons outweigh the truly insightful and intelligent people. You do realize this isn't the first thread I posted in don't you? Perhaps it was all an elaborate ploy, I posted in the first one 3 hours before this one just so I could conceal my identity. Grow the f___ up. It takes an awful lot of energy to do that as a new member as it appears as though new guys can only post once every other hour.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

capt mullet said:


> whatever happened to helping thy neighbor. Be kind to others. help your fellow man. Maybe if you would invite him to fish with you under YOUR lights then maybe everybody would be happy and you could make a new friend. It seems like greed is taking over the whole world. what is wrong with being friendly nowadays??
> 
> yes obama sux!! but what does it have to do with fishing??


I agree 100%. 
What's wrong with sharing. It may be your lights, but the light is not yours, neither is the water. One of the things that is wrong with the world today is the I, I, I or me, me, me mentality. Things have really changed over the years.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

LostMonster said:


> WOW!! A lot of very passionate people here.To the OP, define for us quickly what "under" your lights means? Were they on the edge of where your light fades? Because technically anywhere you can actually see the water light is being transmitted. Where does your light end and the moon light begin? Did you have a spectrometer to analyze the different wavelengths of light and isolate your light from the moon light?
> Of course if they're standing 5 feet from you and casting in the central area of your lights I would venture to say that maybe you have a leg to stand on. But, do you really have a right to say they can't fish that section of bank because YOU want to take up 30 feet of bank where your light is emanating? Is that what you're saying here? Because you are sorely mistaken if you think you're going to take up 30 feet of a bank, shore or even a pier just because you have a light. You mention humor in your post, I failed to find it. Although, I guess we're supposed to assume you meant to imply they were of a certain race, creed or color. If they were in fact Pro-Obama, then I too would have an issue sharing my light with them. But that's not to say that if I put a light out on PUBLIC property that someone couldn't stand under it to see better. But alas, you consider your light to be YOUR light, if you're so anti Obama then why all the fuss about your light on PUBLIC property. Us right wingers believe in public property and keeping public and private separate. You've clearly decided to allow your property to be public by bringing it into the public. But it's a light!!! You don't own the property that it's shining on. If that were the case my son would own some pretty nice cars, a truck a plane.... etc. I could have filed a ton of lawsuits for trespassing based on that theory. Perhaps you need a refresh on things like PUBLIC and PRIVATE property. Or the constitution.
> 
> BTW, I'm not an Obama supporter and proudly donate to the rights efforts. However, claiming shoreline just because your light is sitting there makes you more of a jerk than anything. Out at Seawolf you can walk 30 feet either side of someones light and still be in THEIR light. I'm willing to bet these people were in the faded edge of your light. Be a good American and do like our forefathers would have done: suck it up, put your game face on and out fish those light thieving bastards!!
> ...





LostMonster said:


> To the Douche bags calling me an Obama supporter I'm a vet who's served proudly for your opportunity to make your own opinion and voice it. But don't ever call me an Obama supporter to my face or we'll have some issues. Obviously we have some in this crowd too stupid to realize what right and left is when referencing politcal parties.
> 
> New account created today check?
> 
> I'm sorry I joined this forum seems the Morons outweigh the truly insightful and intelligent people. You do realize this isn't the first thread I posted in don't you? Perhaps it was all an elaborate ploy, I posted in the first one 3 hours before this one just so I could conceal my identity. Grow the f___ up. It takes an awful lot of energy to do that as a new member as it appears as though new guys can only post once every other hour.


The above responses are what you get when you throw a rock into a pack of Potlickers.....

The one that gets hit will yelp every time !

LMAO !!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Boy...I mean! :smile:

It's knot enough that you get to own the generator and light setup...you also want to claim the light and the small patch of water it illuminates all for yourself? How selfish can one person get?

I bet you dont even bring extra chairs for anyone that might show up to fish the public lights? Do you even bring enough gas to last till they're through fishing for the night? :biggrin:


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Just curious if using lights is like using live croakers? LMAO


----------



## dustinjferguson (Mar 1, 2010)

Things have changed over the years. There isnt alot of people that work for what they want. Thats whats wrong with this country. Too many people expecting a handout. 

Bocephus thats funny as ****, well said


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

100 FATHOMS said:


> White sheet, pointy hat and* burning cross*?


Don't know if that would be the right kind of light but if they come to it with intentions of kickin your ***/shooting you....but then pull out a rod instead and wet their line....I'd say invite a fellow salty to have a seat and beer.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Die Terrorists Die said:


> Just curious if using lights is like using live croakers? LMAO


Or live shrimp! If you're catching fish on live shrimp and I dont have any I think you should share yours...since it came from public water!

Or if I'm fishing from the bank and you've taken the time and expense to rig a bay bote...you really should take me with you since the water you're fishing is mine too!

You buncha me...me...me'ers! :rotfl:


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

if you can fence it in its yours , if you cant than its not yours .

a bent rod draws a crowd also


----------



## dustinjferguson (Mar 1, 2010)

Im not claiming anything. I didnt say a word to the gentlemen in the boat. I let them fish with me. Did they say hello or ask if I mind, No they didnt. Im not as mad as you guys think. I think the practice they used is rude and inconsiderate. I wouldnt do it.

Second of all, it wasnt a boat full of black guys as someone mentioned earlier. Obama supports = democrats = some that is mooching off of everyone else hard work. 

Bottom line is that its rude as hell. Everyone lecthering about owning shoreline and sharing are full of ****. If you guys were in your favorite hole and some jackass motored in, made noise, and you stopped catching fish Im pretty sure youd be a lil upset.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

No, they wouldn't.....just go read the XRT series thread. They're fishing gods that catch 10lb. 27" redfish every cast.


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

I still want to know what you were gonna do with the dang gun.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Obviously a little spotlighting


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Dustinferguson A lot of people are like this today. I was raised to respect other peoples space and privacy. If I didn't work for something or am not invited to join I stay away. My kids are being raised with these same values. Work for and earn it and don't think it's owed to you. What the hell is going on with people today?


----------



## dustinjferguson (Mar 1, 2010)

ok.. so the 308 was a bit much. When i wrote that I was thinking I'd make the most noise. Would I have actually fired a firearm, Not at all. Just a comment guys. As I said before, I wasnt that upset.

Whoever said bottle rockets that would have been halirious.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

throw your line over in the middle of em after you hook a few of them they will go


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bull_whiting_hunter said:


> I agree with The1.. its a LARGE investment in money and ALOT of work to make the whole light and generator set up happen. Everything is heavy and everything cost money. So for some jabroni to walk up and just start casting into your light just aint right!
> 
> Its common curtesy.. you dont encroach on another mans "set up"
> 
> ...


 Agree 100%, I would have started casting into his boat.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> I agree 100%.
> What's wrong with sharing. It may be your lights, but the light is not yours, neither is the water. One of the things that is wrong with the world today is the I, I, I or me, me, me mentality. Things have really changed over the years.





capt mullet said:


> whatever happened to helping thy neighbor. Be kind to others. help your fellow man. Maybe if you would invite him to fish with you under YOUR lights then maybe everybody would be happy and you could make a new friend. It seems like greed is taking over the whole world. what is wrong with being friendly nowadays??
> 
> yes obama sux!! but what does it have to do with fishing??


These are just a couple of the posts that caught my attention. 
Shaggy, yes the light was HIS. 
And this has nothing to do with being compassionate, kind, etc.....This is about people who have no respect for others and no concern for others. For you to think that it is Ok to pull up and fish in a light that someone has gone to the trouble of setting up, and is presently fishing is flat out wrong. And I love all the "it isn't your water, or your fish, BS", you use this because you have no other argument. It is about common courtesy, and good manners and behavior. Why would you think that doing this is Ok? Who taught you this growing up, that mentality "do what ever you want as long as it benefits you", it's wrong? That IS what is wrong with this country today. People who think like those of you that think this gentleman, the OP, is wrong in some way. Stop looking for something for free, stop using weak excuses to behave badly, to take whatever you feel you want, and go through life with no respect for others as long as it is "legal", or there is no written law for it. It's called morals, mores, scruples, etc. people, (look them up if you don't understand).
Don't fish in a light you didn't set up when someone who did is fishing it, pretty F'n simple.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

dustinjferguson said:


> Im not claiming anything. I didnt say a word to the gentlemen in the boat. I let them fish with me. Did they say hello or ask if I mind, No they didnt. Im not as mad as you guys think. I think the practice they used is rude and inconsiderate. I wouldnt do it.
> 
> Second of all, it wasnt a boat full of black guys as someone mentioned earlier. Obama supports = democrats = some that is mooching off of everyone else hard work.
> 
> Bottom line is that its rude as hell. Everyone lecthering about owning shoreline and sharing are full of ****. If you guys were in your favorite hole and some jackass motored in, made noise, and you stopped catching fish Im pretty sure youd be a lil upset.


_*Son, and I say son because I have sons that are your age and older. First, let me say this, it was rude not to ask if they could share your light, I've been in that position before where some just start fishing and some ask. The one's that ask I oblige as long as the tangled lines are to a minimum, those that don't I shut the light off, just that simple. Is it a inconvenience to relocate, sure it is, but it's always not worth the altercation that could happen if the situation becomes intense. But, here's the real point I want to make. It's inflammatory statements that sometimes takes away from your meaning. Wouldn't it of been easier to say idiots, or fools, or a******e invaded my light space as opposed to Obama supporters. Your point would of still been made without it. Maybe I'm naive but, I still believe there are still more honest, hardworking, kind and considerate people in this world than those that aren't, otherwise what's the point. So, just my 2 cents. For what its worth I think your probably a great young man that under normal circumstances would help if a situation called for it. Don't let silly people rob you of what is genuine about you. Always try and have a great day on the water. :flag: *_


----------



## LostMonster (Jun 18, 2011)

*LAME!!*



Bocephus said:


> The above responses are what you get when you throw a rock into a pack of Potlickers.....
> 
> The one that gets hit will yelp every time !
> 
> LMAO !!!!!


Pot licker ey? Don't think so. I just see too many in this sport/recreational past time that think they're they one that owns the shore. I have my OWN generator and my OWN lights. I've yet to use them. Why? Because I'm a little smarter than to show up on public property that's accessible by many other people. If you want to protect something in public, the best way to do it is to not have anyone else around. I rarely fish at night, when I have it's been from lit piers. I don't pot lick anyone and I'd be the first to tell you what I'm using that's catching everything you're not. Matter of fact if I did have my lights out and was hooking up, I'd be a little more confident than most here and let my rig do the talking. If they asked, I'd probably tell them what was hitting and what wasn't. Chances are they're just trying to get in the sport and will learn eventually what's "cool" and what's not.

You guys keep coming up with lame uneducated responses that only seem to glorify your intelligence. The fact of the matter remains, the OP said he wanted his .308. That's a heck of a proposition.


----------



## Bankshot (Mar 27, 2011)

I periodically rent a house on Sportsmans Rd. because it has a great lighted pier. The latest time I was by myself at 2am, catching fish, when a boat with 6 anglers came up and blatently began casting across the lights. This prevented me from casting out so I shut off the lights. They in turn turned on their really bright lights installed on the boat and continued to catch fish. Then they drifted away and took the fish with them. When they were far enough away I turned my lights back on. It took another hour but the fish returned and we both caught more. I was PO'd but since I caught more I was a bit molified. I still don't like the tactics and the brazen attitude.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Nov 30, 2010)

I feel your pain Bro, all the other posters that are bashing you obviously haven't invested the money in generator, light setup, gas, setting up the camp, running cords etc....


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Nov 30, 2010)

I know what it takes to have a nice light set up as I use my own on the Texas City Dike. Let me tell you how I deal with this same situation,and believe me it works every time. What I do is bring a stiff boat rod with a Penn reel on it, spooled with heavy line and just a sinker or a junk weight, now granted as some have made it perfectly clear we don't own the water, but it is my light. When the potlickers cork or corks drift directly into my area, I cast the Penn out and reel anything and everything in its way, get my point, then I just let them deal with untangling or cutting lines on their own. When they get mad, I just play dumb, it doesn't take to many times for them to get tired of cutting their rigs and they move on. Also O'bummer supporters are used to getting everything free anyway from our so called Gov't on our dime, it's no wonder they think they have the free ride into your camp, yea I SAID CAMP, all you posters bashing this dude, think about it, if you had a whole forest to camp out in and these same potlickers set up right on top of you wouldn't you be ******? But hey you don't own the forest right? There is such a thing as respecting ones area.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Poormans Boatright said:


> I know what it takes to have a nice light set up as I use my own on the Texas City Dike. Let me tell you how I deal with this same situation,and believe me it works every time. What I do is bring a stiff boat rod with a Penn reel on it, spooled with heavy line and just a sinker or a junk weight, now granted as some have made it perfectly clear we don't own the water, but it is my light. When the potlickers cork or corks drift directly into my area, I cast the Penn out and reel anything and everything in its way, get my point, then I just let them deal with untangling or cutting lines on their own. When they get mad, I just play dumb, it doesn't take to many times for them to get tired of cutting their rigs and they move on. Also O'bummer supporters are used to getting everything free anyway from our so called Gov't on our dime, it's no wonder they think they have the free ride into your camp, yea I SAID CAMP, all you posters bashing this dude, think about it, if you had a whole forest to camp out in and these same potlickers set up right on top of you wouldn't you be ******? But hey you don't own the forest right? There is such a thing as respecting ones area.


Haha, I like your idea. We usually bring surf rods when we head to the dike and setup rod holders and just set the rods out far enough to where if their lines actually go into our lights then I would definately say something.


----------



## LostMonster (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ Agreed to some extent. And actually I have purposely crossed up a young teenage kid on the Bob Hall pier because he came in on mine and my families spot. He casted diagonal in front of all of us over 40 yds of pier into the wind (obviously it was on purpose) with a 4 oz. surf weight anchoring his line. 

In another instance, an older gentlemen fishing the end of the pier saw my buddy hooking up on some fat reds. After I landed the fish in the net i ran back to my rod leaving him to unhook his fish. As he had his back turned the older gentlemen came over and cast into the surf and left his rod in the exact same spot my buddy had just caught his red at. My buddy's brother ended up getting crossed with the guys line and pulled his surf weight up and tossed it directly into the pylon beneath him. 

As for camping in the forest. If someone comes up in the forest and camps directly next to you, that's their right as much as it is your right to complain about it. Does it make it right that they squatted next to your camp? Probably not. Maybe they're new and afraid, perhaps they need a few pointers. You could teach them something and they would be on their way to do it on their own. 

The fact of the matter remains the OP doesn't mention getting his lines crossed or these guys being any other inconvenience aside from being noisy. He does however mention a gun. As a member of the NRA and owner of several long rifles, assault rifles and pistols, it's a **** shame that we have people that would jump to that conclusion and voice that in a public forum providing only more ammo for the anti gun lobbyists. Use your heads gentlemen. You make the case for these liberal socialists to take our guns away every time someone starts running their mouth about quick actions and resorting to a pistol to solve the problem.

Don't be a fool, people have what you want! It's always been that way. You could have dirt, and the guy without the dirt will want it. The ideas about the surf rods and setting up limits are awesome ideas to go about confronting the issue at hand. you guys do realize that all they need is more rhetoric and the press to sway the vote in 2012 back to the moron currently running the show. It takes more than YOUR vote, you have to influence others to make the right votes as well.


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Their are so many people that have no respect or manners. Some people like to use people and what they have rather than go out get a job and buy their own stuff. They rather have others support them and their habbits


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish all of yall with lights ,generators ,gas, money and jobs would post when and where you are going to use them. Then we could find out who the 2cool potlickers are.... and I could get to fish with yall.


----------



## Surf-N-It (Jul 9, 2009)

This is exactly why you should also invest in a 4X4 and pick a spot most would never make it to. That's what I do and it works. Sad but true.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Did this really have to be dug up and rekindled?


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

The lady at the store in Dickinson calls me "The Spoon". Stir up trouble, then walk out the door.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

sotol buster said:


> The lady at the store in Dickinson calls me "The Spoon". Stir up trouble, then walk out the door.


Lmao


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I've only read about half this thread and have an opinion believe it or not. I have lights to fish under and would run them longer than normal if someone showed up out front and started fishing. I see no problem with someone fishing there, because the fish are stinky old trout anyways and usually about 12" long. Why turn an evening of fishing into controversy when it could be an opportunity to have some fun with some new friends, be nice even tell them where to cast for the 13"rs. An evening swapping stories while catching dinks is better than one with nobody around catching dinks. If i gota catch dinks by myself, I'll just go inside and have a beer and catch some Opra or something.


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

I got cussed out one night by a idiot that said we were stealing his fish. We had our own light and were not even close to him. Just heard a ton of f bombs coming from the the dark and then a spot light on us. He was friends with the game wardens and coast guard. Must not have been good friends with said game wardends because he got his a** a ticket for harrassment. Mr. game warden said the water is public no matter where you have lights on. Private canals are different he said.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

dustinjferguson said:


> I am fishing under the lights at the San Bernard. And now I got a boat load of Obama supporters thieving my light!!!!! What would you do? I left the 308 at the house unfortunately!!


Heard recently you can starve them by hiding their food stamps under
their work shoes.............:slimer:


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Lol, how'd I miss this thread?

"I furgots my tree-oh-ate at the house or I'd do somethin' 'bout these colored folk fitchin' this cloud o' light I own because I'm a tough guy and am going to post it on this hur messidge burd so everyone sees how tuffin I am.."

What a joke...


----------



## David Brock (May 21, 2007)

load up a crab trap with bricks and attach to rope and throw it under the lights. After they lose all of their tackle in the trap they will leave and you can pull the trap up and salvage the tackle. Tackel redistrubution !!!! Obama would love it!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

David Brock said:


> load up a crab trap with bricks and attach to rope and throw it under the lights. After they lose all of their tackle in the trap they will leave and you can pull the trap up and salvage the tackle. Tackel redistrubution !!!! Obama would love it!


That is a pretty good idea actually. Green to ya


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Use a boat?...but I don't have one.*

Hey, I got a 5000KW generator and par lights if someone has a boat big enough to haul them. Bring your ear plugs! :wink:

I saw this done on a boat near us at then end of the Texas City dike. Those guys were landing some big reds and had no potlickers. 

Of course by the time they returned to the launch none of them could hear. :rotfl:


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I would have said very nice that it cost a lot to buy and run the lights and if you want to fish my lights do you mind pitching in some funds. That gets the point across. Maybe you make some new friends and pick up some extra cash. If that does not work turn the lights off.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

A little off subject but what would be a good set of lights for the end of the dike,and what can I expect to pay? Generators aren't an issue.


----------

